# Insulated, Waterproof EMS Boots?



## EpiEMS (Mar 29, 2014)

Does anybody have any experience with waterproof and insulated EMS boots? I'm looking for a non-safety toe boot with zip, preferably a full height (8") boot, if such a thing is available in waterproof and insulated. I currently have Original SWAT boots of this type but want a waterproof/insulated one for winter and I'm not totally liking my current brand's offering in this category, particularly because it doesn't look warm enough -- nor does it have a side zip.


----------



## Rin (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm a fan of Magnum boots.  My pair's been going strong for 3 years of heavy use now. They're pretty darn comfortable too.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have always wanted a pair of these http://www.haix-bootstore.com/ems-und-station/136/airpower-xr1?c=10
maybe snoop around there website.


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 29, 2014)

Rin said:


> I'm a fan of Magnum boots.  My pair's been going strong for 3 years of heavy use now. They're pretty darn comfortable too.




I use to get a pair of magnum Zip side every year. They were safety toe but extremely comfortable. ( as in more comfortable than my runners and other shoes) I could wear them for a full 24 hours with no discomfort. My last pair were the water proof ones and I sprayed them once a month. They worked well. I found I couldn't get more than 18 months out of a pair. I worked a 4 on 4 off rotation with lots of ot ( 12 and 24 hour shifts)


----------



## Rin (Mar 29, 2014)

I wear my Magnums as my primary shoe on my off days too, but it sounds like your "heavy use" is twice as heavy as my "heavy use" lol.  Still, they set me back somewhere around $100-$120. I'd buy them again even if they only lasted me 18 months.

What boot did you switch to, and how does it compare?


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 29, 2014)

I still use them just not as much. I work in a rural medical clinic. My primary footwear is runners in the clinic then my magnums and rubber boots as it gets very muddy up here ( northern Canadian oil fields) this time of year.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 29, 2014)

What makes a boot an "EMS BOOT" versus say a combat boot, tactical boot, kicking it at the bar boot…
 I know how it will differ from a logging boot.


Those steel "caulks" will tear UP your ambulance floor!


----------



## Kevinf (Mar 29, 2014)

EpiEMS said:


> Does anybody have any experience with waterproof and insulated EMS boots? I'm looking for a non-safety toe boot with zip, preferably a full height (8") boot, if such a thing is available in waterproof and insulated. I currently have Original SWAT boots of this type but want a waterproof/insulated one for winter and I'm not totally liking my current brand's offering in this category, particularly because it doesn't look warm enough -- nor does it have a side zip.



Why non-safety toe if I may ask? Is it because actual steel toes seem to conduct cold into the boot? Do composite toes conduct cold as well?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Mar 29, 2014)

I still am a fan of 5.11 ATAC boots. Warm, relatively waterproof and composite toes.


----------



## teedubbyaw (Mar 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I still am a fan of 5.11 ATAC boots. Warm, relatively waterproof and composite toes.




I have the storm's. Super comfy.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 29, 2014)

DEmedic said:


> I still am a fan of 5.11 ATAC boots. Warm, relatively waterproof and composite toes.



I love my ATACs. I didn't know they had composite toes though...I don't think mine do.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love my Haix Airpower R2s. I've had them for over a year so far and no issues.


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dylfrick (Mar 30, 2014)

Bates has the GX-8 that are pretty much everything you are asking for.  Never owned a pair myself but have heard some good things about the company.  

5.11 also has a pair called the Winter TacLite.

I personally own a pair of 5.11 regular TacLites and love them. Have been wearing them for about a year and haven't had an issue in any weather condition, and we have had the full range here in VA this year.  Wore a pair of thicker socks in the snow and kept my feet warm all day.


----------

